
Google Opens Its Digital Assistant to Developers - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-12-08/google-opens-its-digital-assistant-to-developers-in-race-against-amazon-s-alexa
======
lowglow
Did they just re-skin api.ai? Also how does the HN system work? Does it
automatically front page anything with 'Google', 'Amazon', $HNCOMPANY, in the
title?

